# Blown Circuit Breaker? FLYBO Chinese Car in United States



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

You have a picture of the blown part ? J.W.


----------



## alex (Oct 27, 2007)

Wouldn't want to be in an accident in that car, but it does look cool!

How much are they?


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

If the motor Controller isn't toasted, then you should be able to just replace the breaker and the toasted wire.

As for upgrading it, that's going to be a lot more difficult.

The controller is probably very underpowered and the motor is also probably very small.

You'd have to replace both to get more power out of it, which could be difficult due to it's very small size, as most controllers aren't small and neither are better motors.


----------



## drolsinatas (Jun 9, 2008)

I changed the breaker and it works fine again. It was a Chinese breaker. IS EVERYTHING they make CRAP???? This is the 3rd Chinese based company product I've purchased in my life, and it's had about the same life span. 1 week and 1 day.








I'm feeling much better about this new breaker. Looks nice and rugged. The one was originally there was thin and felt like it rolled out a 25 cent gum ball machine.








So there you have it. It's a "smart car" look a like NEV.
I measured the motor, it's 12" in diameter and 12" long. Anyone have links to a motor with the same dimension but better build and more power?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pea-M_YZyP4
HEre's a link to a video of the car. 

I think the frame might be the next thing to break. Maybe with in the month. Kinda makes me angry at the Chinese. Can you believe the asking price on this was $12,000?? I did not pay anywhere near that btw. BUT money is money. 

ANyone see this yet?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzIMq9JdbfA&feature=related


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I looked at your video . Your probably going to be ok . Looks like the old breaker failed because of a loose connection . I've seen that a few times before . Neat little car (I don't care what anyone else says ) J.W.


----------



## drolsinatas (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks.. what about idea's to make it go uphills with less strain?


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

You basically have to work out your weakest link, either motor, controller or batteries. What is closest to its limit that can be upgraded first. Higher voltage would be good but would need to add batteries and probably replace the motor and/or controller.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

drolsinatas said:


> thanks.. what about idea's to make it go uphills with less strain?


How fat is your wallet ? A company made a Ranger overdrive . It went in between the bell housing and transmission . You could order it 25% over or under (in your case) . Or maybe get a small transfer case with high/low range out of a Samurai . Could even build one from auto transmission parts . Can't think of an easy way . sorry J.W.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

drolsinatas said:


> ANyone see this yet?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzIMq9JdbfA&feature=related


Yep ! I just drug my motorcycle in and getting it ready to start riding again . The plates expired Oct 2000 . The battery is a year or two older than that . It was bone dry . I took electrolyte from a bad battery and filled it up . Put on a 2 amp charger and a desulfater . After a week or two . Good as new ! Cranks the motor like a new one . I also have had success with 3 other batteries . J.W.


----------



## jack barnes (Jun 16, 2008)

hi, i am about to order a flybo and have been wanting user information, so i noted your problem with the hills. but i notice you say you have only four batteries. i believe the factory vehicle has six 12-volt batteries, not four. maybe the car lacks the juice of two more batteries and is failing because of this? does the car need two more batteries? please let me know. i've been worried about the very problems you have-- the lack of hill power. i live in san francisco with steep, mile-long hills and wonder whether the car is up to it and/or whether it can be souped up with a couple of more batteries if necessary, maybe eight in all. if you or anyone has any thoughts on this please let me know. i wonder if there are any other flybo owners out there? jack barnes.


----------

